# Funny sleeping habits



## Mao Senpai (May 1, 2011)

So.. I went to take a look at my torts and I find this one sleeping really funny and cute like 






So I just browsed through some of my other pictures and thought these were good too


----------



## John (May 1, 2011)

great pictures!


----------



## Isa (May 1, 2011)

Adorable pics


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (May 1, 2011)

Great pics the last one is hilarious!


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 1, 2011)

Hehehe  The last one was when I was still in CT  I will call it the superman sleep!


----------



## dmarcus (May 1, 2011)

Those last 2 photos are very good one....


----------



## TortieLuver (May 1, 2011)

I know it's so funny when they sleep like you, as it doesn't look very comfortable.


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 2, 2011)

I nearly forgot about this one!


----------



## DocNezzy (May 2, 2011)

They are so funny to watch. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 3, 2011)

Oh boy more pictures lol








More that that superman pose


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 4, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## ChiKat (May 4, 2011)

So funny, I love it! My favs are the Superman ones and the one with your little guy resting his head on something.
Nelson is pretty boring when he sleeps- usually just tucked in his shell.

I found this one of him sleeping with his little bum in the air


----------



## Mao Senpai (May 4, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> So funny, I love it! My favs are the Superman ones and the one with your little guy resting his head on something.
> Nelson is pretty boring when he sleeps- usually just tucked in his shell.
> 
> I found this one of him sleeping with his little bum in the air





Haha that's outstanding! Thanks for sharing =)


----------



## Jacob (May 4, 2011)

My Little Guy Sleeeps the Same Way!


----------



## african cake queen (May 4, 2011)

I LOVE YOUR BABY. IT LOOKS LIKE A PERSONALITY PLUS! VERY , VERY , CUTE! THANKS LINDY


----------



## herpgirl24 (May 4, 2011)

Mine sleep that way also, all I ever see is a little bum sticking out


----------

